# wo ist der wischfinger?



## NiceOne (24. Januar 2004)

hallo,
wie die frage schon sagt: " wo ist der wischfinger?"
kann ihn nirgends finden, danke für die hilfe im voraus, tim


----------



## Comander_Keen (24. Januar 2004)

Einfach ein paar Sekunden auf das "Blurtool" oder auch Weichzeichnerwerkzeug drücken. Dann sollte sich daneben  ein kleines Menü aufklappen.

ps: google oder Handbuch soll auch helfen!


----------



## GoERi (24. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welche Version von Photoshop du verwendest, aber ich glaube, dass das Symbol in allen Versionen gleich bzw. ähnlich aussehen sollte.

Hab als Datei einen Screenshot angehängt, der die Schaltfläche in der Toolbox zeigt.


----------



## NiceOne (25. Januar 2004)

also bei mir sieht das komplett anders aus, hab version 7.0, aber danke ich werd mal weiter umgucken


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo NiceOne,

wie nennt sich denn Dein Zeichenprogramm genau?
und von welchem Hersteller ist es?


----------

